# looking for custom rod



## buckshot117 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a place i can get a custom rod. Something for surf fishing. Not to expensive though. between 50 and 75 bucks hopefully.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey i know you said you were wanting something custom. but i have a 10ft. Penn torque surf rod that i used twice and never even caught a fish on. Just practiced in a field casting 5 oz pyramid sinkers around 90 yds. It can also be used to cast live baits for kings at the pier. It's a 2 piece. Here is a link for the details and specs:

http://www.basspro.com/Penn-Torque-Surf-Spinning-Rods/product/10210077/

it was 128$ at the register im selling it for 90. It's a really nice rod especially for the price. I haven't seen anything but good review from other people and i love it as well i just never really got into surf fishing i stuck to wading.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u cant find a coustom for under 100 it costs more than 100 to build most of them a gator blank costs 35 for an 8 to 9 footer thread is 10 more components are 35 more flexcoat will cost u 10 so a coustom rod for 50 or 75 is not round


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking for spinning or casting rod?


----------

